# We Are So Very Lucky for Our LGD's



## LoneOakGoats (Dec 8, 2014)

Just wanted to take a minute to say how proud I am to own two amazing LGD's.  They are absolutely incredible.  They are loving and patient guards of their goats and at the same time, they love us and our grandson with all their heart.  I am in awe of how they can be so gentle with their "kids" and be completely fearless if they see or hear any danger. Just amazing.   Lexi, our female, will stay with the goats while Spike, our male, patrols the fences.  They are a great team and we are so lucky to have them.  We've had them for a little over a year and could not love them more.  I know some people say not to pet your LGDs, but I go out everyday and spend time with them, they are, without a doubt, a part of our family. OK, I'm finished singing the praises of our dogs.  Did I mention they are amazing?


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 8, 2014)

GREAT POST!

I really think the only people who "get it" are other LGD owners.
There is something that touches the heart when it comes to these dogs. As I was reading  your thread I was smiling, and could picture it, could even picture the look on your face and the smile when you see them in action. 

Like you , I llove on my babies. After I hay all the goats in the morning then I turn and tell my babies how great they are and always spend a few minutes running them hugging them etc. then it is off to take care of the rest of the farm. Their love and loyalty is amazing!

They simply make you happy!


----------

